
Open source DDoS detection toolkit scalable up to 1.1 Tbps - pavel_odintsov
https://fastnetmon.org
======
justinclift
Took a quick look over the website. The first link I clicked on - the "Open
Source" icon on the left of the four icon row - didn't work. Looks like a
temporary URL is still in use, needing updating. :)

Note - All four icons have the same problem.

Apart from that, the website looks ok. Will investigate it more later. :)

~~~
pavel_odintsov
Thanks for bug report! Will fix soon :)

